# Manual Transmission Fluid



## kruzy20 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a 20th AE which obviously has the 02M tranny. I've noticed it doesn't always go into 1st or reverse on the first try (rarely) and overall shifting is not as smooth as I would like. I was thinking to do a fluid change so I called my local dealer for a price. The lady on the phone said if it wasn't changed regularly I shouldn't do it. I bought the car about a year ago so I don't know if it was ever done but I thought that rule was only for ATF? Anyone have experience changing fluid for the first time around 123k?


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

You got some bad advice.... Changing manual transmission fluid and ATF regularly is always a good idea. Most VW/Audi transaxles use a relatively thin, SAE 75w-90 gear oil meeting the API/GL-4 specification. A GL-4 fluid generally has better compatibility with "yellow metals" (brass/bronze), at elevated temperatures than the GL-5, extreme pressure gear oils speced for rear differentials. Popular aftermarket fluids include Amsoil MTG and Redline MT-90 and MTL (the latter for cold climates). The OEM fluids from VW (there are several), also work well. You'll need a 17mm, hex (Allen) fitting for the fill & drain plugs. A few feet of 5/8" OD plastic tubing (Home Depot or Lowes) and a small plastic funnel make refilling very easy. Just slowly pour in the new fluid until it starts running out the filler hole.

Feel free to email me if you have further questions....

TS


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

To add to that, I'll also add a recommendation for Pennzoil Syncromesh. 
It, too, is a 75w90 GL-4 oil. And, the stuff can be pure magic. 
My first-hand experience:
020 (Scirocco), nasty grindy 1-2 shifts during warmup. Change to Syncromesh...  gone. Shifts beautifully. 
016 (QSW.) Bad, bad 2-1 shifts when cold (so bad, I had to be at a dead stop to engage 1st.) Again, change to Syncromesh, drive it a bit... And, I could engage 1st while rolling, 'cold.' 

Great stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TooSlick said:


> You got some bad advice.... Changing manual transmission fluid and ATF regularly is always a good idea. Most VW/Audi transaxles use a relatively thin, SAE 75w-90 gear oil meeting the API/GL-4 specification. A GL-4 fluid generally has better compatibility with "yellow metals" (brass/bronze), at elevated temperatures than the GL-5, extreme pressure gear oils speced for rear differentials. Popular aftermarket fluids include Amsoil MTG and Redline MT-90 and MTL (the latter for cold climates). The OEM fluids from VW (there are several), also work well. You'll need a 17mm, hex (Allen) fitting for the fill & drain plugs. A few feet of 5/8" OD plastic tubing (Home Depot or Lowes) and a small plastic funnel make refilling very easy. Just slowly pour in the new fluid until it starts running out the filler hole.
> 
> Feel free to email me if you have further questions....
> 
> TS


Sometime around the MK4 era, VW switched from G050 (75w90) to G052 (much thinner), which includes the 02M tranny.

Since then, VW did update the specs a bit, G052 became G070


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

http://www.pennzoil.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Synchromesh-Manual-Trans-Fluid.pdf

Syncromesh fluids are typically GL-1 rated; they're more like fortified engine oils. They're specifically NOT recommended for GL-4, transaxle applications.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

While Pennzoil doesn't publish a GL-_x_ spec for the stuff, it really is OK to use where VW spec's a GL-4 oil. 
It _is_ OK "for certain manual transaxles" (that from Pennzoil.)
Hell, even Broke (who is The Man when it comes to the 020) recommends the stuff (and, he has to deal with "what if my $1500 rebuild job fails?")


----------



## kruzy20 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the responses :beer: If I have any further questions when I get around to it I'll be sure to ask :thumbup:


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

The only OE p/n for 6spd manual fluid is G052171A2 a synthetic based fluid. The newest OE p/n for 5spd manual fluid is G070726A2 a mineral based fluid. Both fluids have fuel economy in mind and have a much lower visc compared to the RL fluids. I use the G052171A2 in both my 5spd and 6spd manuals with no complaints. :thumbup:


----------

